
Dust: An Elysian Tail: One animator’s 3.5 year quest to create his dream game - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/08/dust-an-elysian-tail-one-animators-3-5-year-quest-to-create-his-dream-game/
======
ThJ
I used to hang out at Dean's forum some 8 years ago. My cousin was doing a lot
of drawing at the time, and he had a bunch of printouts of Dean's drawings, so
that's how I learned about him. He had an animated movie project going on at
one time, based on the same theme as the game, but I don't know if he's doing
anything with that right now.

------
hyuuu
i am highly highly impressed, it's a very polished looking game with the
animation and all. The gameplay looks very promising, all of this, from 1
developer? This reminds me of the original Prince of Persia, indie gaming at
its best.

